# Groupware



## coredump (24. Februar 2004)

Hey Dudes,

kennt jemand von euch eine vernünftige Groupware, die mit Gnupg Verschlüsselung umgehen kann?

Als Client stehen allerdings nur Windoof Rechner zur Verfügung.

Danke

MfG
core


----------



## Act of Fate (12. März 2004)

Eh, isch find moregroupware geil http://www.moregroupware.org, guck dir die Screenshots an, kann auch nach Viren scannen und so, geht gut


----------

